

Website creation what to start with - tinkerbell1

Hi, I want to creat a website and include sql server which I have downloaded - would I be better off to start learning Ruby - I have seen a site similar to what I want to creat and have been told that it uses sql server - for your info the site is -Angloinfo.com - I like the set up for the business i have in mind but before I waste my time learning the wrong programming It is quicker to ask you lot - so please what's the first code I need to learn before sql server and the best place for a domain name apart from wix.com etc Can I use my computer as a server to get started? I'm not stupid to have high hopes! 
thank for your replies.
======
tinkerbell1
I did a bit of programming a few years back on HtMl but with all the new stuff
out now should I really go back to re-learning Html - I have to start learning
before I start hacking - I have created 2 freebie websites - but I didn't need
my own code - ok so I copied some radio station free code and put it on my
crappy site - but now I want to write it all myself just the best way to
start?

~~~
JoachimSchipper
(OT: You've been hellbanned. I suggest creating a new account.)

